# Ibis white or Glacier white?



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

In the absence of anything bright and inspiring in the Mark 3 colour range (excluding tango red and the purported yellow on the TTS) I am strangely drawn towards white, but which one. :?:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Glacier White is the newer white Audi colour and comes at a premium being metallic.






Glacier is nicer in my opinion


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

As its free Ibis,I find glacier has a blue tint in certain light.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mitchy said:


> Glacier White is the newer white Audi colour and comes at a premium being metallic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good video that, it does show the differences quite well, which can be hard to do with whites. That was shot under Californian sunshine or something but under grey British skies the difference is much less obvious. I looked an Ibis and a Glacier in the dealer's car park when I was choosing and at just a few cars apart I couldn't tell the difference, so I saved £500+ and went for Ibis.
I did park next to a TTRS in our multi storey carpark one day and couldn't decide whether it was white or pale grey under the artificial lighting. :?


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Glacier looks 1000 times better.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Extensive album of an S Line in Glacier:

http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show ... 20%28EU%29


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

I had the same dilemma, and went for the Ibis White.
I find it a much 'cleaner white'
Next to other white car's it is a very very white white.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

can_quattro said:


> Extensive album of an S Line in Glacier:
> 
> http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show ... 20%28EU%29


Cheers can_quattro, you really are becoming a valuable source of information!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

can_quattro said:


> Extensive album of an S Line in Glacier:
> 
> http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show ... 20%28EU%29


Interesting set of shots. They illustrate the difficulty in getting white balance correct with white cars and that Glacier can appear grey, or even pale blue, under certain conditions.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> can_quattro said:
> 
> 
> > Extensive album of an S Line in Glacier:
> ...


Glad the link was helpful to you folks.

Personally I rather like colours that look different in different lighting conditions. That is partly why I would likely go Glacier if I were choosing a white TT.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Indeed can_quattro, those shots of the Glacia blue (I mean white :wink: ) TT were simply stunning although I note they stuck a few what appears to be Ibis white photos in (?) as there appear to be three different registration mark cars in this series of photos. 

As I have previously mentioned, the alloys on this particular model are beautiful and are available for selection on both the German and french sites but not unfortunately on the UK site!!


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I think Ibis looks whiter. When it starts to get a bit cloudy or the light dims glacier starts to look a bit grey.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Indeed can_quattro, those shots of the Glacia blue (I mean white :wink: ) TT were simply stunning although I note they stuck a few what appears to be Ibis white photos in (?) as there appear to be three different registration mark cars in this series of photos.
> 
> As I have previously mentioned, the alloys on this particular model are beautiful and are available for selection on both the German and french sites but not unfortunately on the UK site!!


Interesting you mentioned Ibis vs. Glacier confusion, because Audi is confused too.
On the Data Sheet it indicates that plate # 3020, 3021, 3022, and 3023 should be all Glacier.

http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show ... fv-114.jpg

Over at Audi Media Services they show an image of the 3021 car, and claim it to be Ibis :?

https://www.audi-mediaservices.com/publ ... 40149.html


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Indeed can_quattro, those shots of the Glacia blue (I mean white :wink: ) TT were simply stunning although I note they stuck a few what appears to be Ibis white photos in (?) .....


Yes, they'll be the white ones :lol:


----------

